# Traveling coder jobs?



## ealasaid76 (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with these kinds of jobs?  I'd love to have a permanent full time job doing this...but it seems like it's all temporary/contract work.

If anyone can give me some inside info, please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Jenatsky (Dec 27, 2010)

*Traveling coding postions*

I suggest you look into JA Thomas & Associates if you have IP experience in ICD9, DRG. We are still hiring.


----------

